# HELP... with Evil Clowns



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

I've tried to get some help on another list but they seem to be useless...lol

I did this evil clown painting last night and can't come up for a title.. help help please help...

I know if anyone can come up with a perfectly devious name .. it would be you guys!

here's a link to the painting

http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/monster2.html

it's the second painting the one of the 3 evil clowns

I just keep going around with something like the 3 evil stooges .. or something like see no evil speak no evil have no fun.. and then thought some sort of play on the eenie meenie miney mo thing by doing "Meanie.. ____ .. OH NO!"

help!


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

YOu guys seem to be of no help either ....lol.... is everyone having one of those creative blocks like me???

How about Calamity Brothers


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

whoa chill! here we are! I like it!
I would name it something weird cause that's my style like "We eat your children!" or something.


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

lol... funny but ummmmm not quite sure about that one ..lol


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah I see what you mean...it kinda has to be commercial in a sense...you seemed on the right track..."Circus Freaks" sounds nice


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job by the way, they look good. The only thing that pops to mind is some variation of the song "Where are the Clowns" ---don't worry they're here.
Best I can do on short notice,


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sheesh.....you're popping up EVERYWHERE lately! I wish I could help but you are too danged impatient to give my brain a chance to work. O still like my original idea.....you know what it was....hehehe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can't sleep...the clowns will eat me...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

How about a play on words like: one word 'Clownslaughter'. Depending on where you break the word - it could be Clown's laughter or Clown Slaughter. 

OOOOO spooky.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

man was that brainy, Slimy! Who knew?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

"Who are YOU laughing at?"

or, 

"You think that's funny?"


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> man was that brainy, Slimy! Who knew?


....not too bad for an idiot, right?


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful ideas.. I may use some of these to create new paintings... great imaginations!!! Thanks!!

I've decided to go with "The Menacing Maniacs from The Calamity Brothers Circus" .. what ya think?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well THAT's a bizarre name! Who came up with THAT???? :googly:


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

ME and Your hubby ...lol

we make a great team.. giggles...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd be worried about you two...if I didn't know you as well as i do.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"The little car"


----------

